# YouTube gets YouCube



## iDave (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys,


i made this pic in photoshop:







Another idea for a certain person: DouDou


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 11, 2008)

now make the website


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dude, that rocks!

Mind if I use the first one as an avatar on a different forum I go to?


----------



## iDave (Jul 12, 2008)

use it, no prob


----------



## shadowpartner (Jul 12, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> now make the website



wont be easy,so many vids= so much space needed


----------



## MistArts (Jul 12, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > now make the website
> ...



Nah, don't. It's too hard to get views you're used to getting and I don't want to leave youtube behind with 70,000+ views.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2008)

More importantly, the domain (at least the .com one) is already taken. So is cubetube.com. I checked these a while ago. Bastards.


----------



## sam (Jul 12, 2008)

JooCube isn't taken.... lmao.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 12, 2008)

sam said:


> JooCube


Btw, "joo" means "yes" in Finnish. Wiktionary link.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 12, 2008)

We could make a group in youtube that has cubing videos.


----------



## Bounb (Jul 12, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > now make the website
> ...




You could use YouTube embedded and so it would be more of a search engine for youtube cube videos


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 12, 2008)

Guys... youcubetube.com isn't taken  Neither is youcube.net.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 12, 2008)

My website already has something of the sort, although It's not finished. It's like a cubing archive of all the famous speedcubers. Right now I only have a few of erik's videos(alphabetical order) But I might get a new domain for this. BTW, my website is coded entirely by hand and I used only two programs for the web site: notepad and mspaint.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 13, 2008)

Its a work in progress 

http://youcubetube.webs.com/


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 13, 2008)

MistArts said:


> We could make a group in youtube that has cubing videos.



There already is: http://www.youtube.com/group/rubik 

Thanks for the picture Dave


----------



## iDave (Jul 13, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> BTW, my website is coded entirely by hand and I used only two programs for the web site: notepad and mspaint.



And so it looks like.

 no, good job!


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Its a work in progress
> 
> http://youcubetube.webs.com/



xD I wasn't really serious when I suggested that, but okay


----------



## Stefan (Jul 13, 2008)

What about...
http://strangepuzzle.com/videos.php


----------

